

Quicktime Player 7 Lies About Playback Speed - xenophanes
http://curi.us/1484-quicktime-player-7-lies-about-playback-speed

======
mcormier
This could be intentional. Like how human perception sometimes requires
exponentional changes to perceive a difference. Example: The audio decibel
scale.

~~~
xenophanes
Why not just have a non-linear scale but labelled correctly?

And it's fixed in quicktime 10.

